# Tribute Website



## NB_Sailor (5 Dec 2006)

Well it took awhile but I finally got the webpage up and running, I hope you all like it and any suggestions please feel free to pass em on.

http://www.freewebs.com/asoldierstribute/index.htm

nbsailor


----------



## schart28 (5 Dec 2006)

nice, keep up the good work....


----------



## amberaston (5 Dec 2006)

Thank you for such a moving tribute.  As I tried to look through tears I realized that a soldgier should be appreciated and respected no matter what the country he hails from.  For all of Canada's men and women in harms way I pray for thier safety as I do the american men and women fighting for what is right and just.  I may not have been the one who sent them, I appreciate what they are risking thier lives for.  My children and my childrens children will live in a free world because of the actions of many men and women I will never meet. God Bless them all. AA


----------



## lyned (5 Dec 2006)

Very nice. The tribute video is excellent.


----------



## NB_Sailor (7 Dec 2006)

The website is just about complete, there 6 videos in total available for viewing on the site and they can also be downloaded. I have made individual Rolls Of Honour for the RCR,PPCLI and RCD's. Please pass the word about the site so they can remembered as they deserve to be "AS HEROS".

Jim


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

NB_Sailor said:
			
		

> The website is just about complete, there 6 videos in total available for viewing on the site and they can also be downloaded. I have made individual Rolls Of Honour for the RCR,PPCLI and RCD's. Please pass the word about the site so they can remembered as they deserve to be "AS HEROS".
> 
> Jim



Hey Jim, nice work....again. Did you perchance happen to get a copy of the e-mail I sent over?

Vern


----------

